# Skeleton Hands Tutorial



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I posted pics last week, I made another one last night and photographed the process. Here's the link to the tutorial. I hope you like it.
Basc.

http://proprageous.blogspot.com/2013/04/skeleton-hands.html


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks so much! I was really hoping you would do a tut on these hands. I have definitely saved this thread. Great job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG! So cool! I just love this whole concept, very creative and very impressive! Yay! (did I mention economical and good for your teeth and bones?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have to say, my favorite part is the comment about the pink handled scissors belonging to your wife

Thanks for posting this! Another good use for milk jugs and a very satisfactory end product for very little money.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bascombe, just a side note...I have six milk jug handles already "harvested" and they fit nicely on my fingers...and my husband has said if the skeleton hands don't work out, then I can make some "hella" back scratchers with these "talons" on....he is a sick, sick man....
Four more jugs to go and then I will go wood ball shopping.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Pumpkin 5, I think each hand took about 20 milk jug handles. 'Course I wasn't being parsimonious because I had a whole lot of them saved up. If you are careful you can get a couple of bones out of a single handle I imagine.

Plus the fact that I was making NBA player sized hands.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great use of materials, design......love the final product...thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the look of these hands. I see that you purchased some floral wire, which is a great call since hanger wire is SO stiff. Floral wire will make posing the hands easier. I'll have to keep my eye out for a bag of beads. Milk jugs are not an issue around here. We have tons. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is awesome!!!!! I can see the milk jug supply being a bit of an issue for me - we don't drink a lot of it........ but I love your tutorial...


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Headless said:


> That is awesome!!!!! I can see the milk jug supply being a bit of an issue for me - we don't drink a lot of it........ but I love your tutorial...


Headless we don't drink a lot of milk either ,in fact I don't drink it at all, so I'm gonna try his method but use bic pen tubes with shrink tubing instead.won't look as nice but hoping will be close enuff.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

You can ask the neighbors to save them for you. I have a daughter with four kids and they go through a lot of milk. They saved some of the jug handles for me for awhile. It doesn't take long to acquire them once you get folks to start saving them.

The first thing I ever crafted with milk jugs was a suit of armor for a costume when I was a senior in high school. I had everyone I knew save milk jugs for me then and we got a lot fast.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

*hands*

I am going to try this. I am about being as real looking as possible and these look AMAZING!!!!! Thank you for sharing your secret


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That is intense. Love what you've achieved with a few simple beads and a milk jug...outstanding and very real looking. Would love to see your take on a ribcage or skull...


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Sawtooth,
I've been thinking about the ribcage and how I'd attempt it with this technique. I think I'd probably do a partial as if the flesh had been ripped off and exposed a few ribs.


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

Fantastic post with great detail. Thank YOU


----------

